

Possibly the easiest way to register to vote - etruong42
https://www.gottaregister.com/

======
dpcx
This seems like an interesting idea, and the cert is for www.barackobama.com,
so in theory, it's legit.

~~~
etruong42
To be honest, I got it from Barack Obama's AMA on Reddit
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/z1c9z/i_am_barack_obam...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/z1c9z/i_am_barack_obama_president_of_the_united_states/),
so the endorsement of the website comes from the POTUS himself.

